# nissan almera tino 2.2 diesel. 51 plate



## ukstocks5 (May 18, 2007)

i have just discovered after loads of problems that my almeratino 2.2 diesel 51 plate is now totally useless as gas pedal sensor, air mass switch and turbo or fuel pump have all decided to go within weeks of each other, are these common problems with this car, my mechanic has told me that these 2.2 direct injection engines are only any good upto about 70,000 miles, mine has done 60,000anyone know if this is right and have nissan suddenly started producing crap cars as mine is now useless and i cannot afford to get these things repaired, thanks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

ukstocks5 said:


> i have just discovered after loads of problems that my almeratino 2.2 diesel 51 plate is now totally useless as gas pedal sensor, air mass switch and turbo or fuel pump have all decided to go within weeks of each other, are these common problems with this car, my mechanic has told me that these 2.2 direct injection engines are only any good upto about 70,000 miles, mine has done 60,000anyone know if this is right and have nissan suddenly started producing crap cars as mine is now useless and i cannot afford to get these things repaired, thanks.


We are not too familiar with your car but well try and help. What year is it? Have you tried a ecu diagnostic on it yet?


----------

